# Foot switch for my DA polisher?



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi all. I finally got round to using my DAS6 Pro last weekend and spent about 4 hours just trying to detail the bonnet. I takes me a little longer than most of you guys cos I can only use one hand, so I can't just switch off the polisher, tip it upside down and reapply any compound or whatever, I have to put it down etc.

I've also got a OneGrip, which is a complete lifesaver and has made polishing an absolute joy (I can't believe how addictive it is!). I had used the DAS6 briefly before on my other car, but after not too long, the vibrations and strain of holding the machine polisher in one hand began to get the better of me. I suffer from something called 'overuse syndrome' - it's akin to tennis elbow or RSI on your wrist etc - basically I end up not being able to even lift up my arm let alone hold a polisher etc. So the OneGrip has completely removed that as a problem for me :thumb: although it does give me a bit more of a problem putting the machine down inbetween dabs of polish etc - cos I basically have to extract my wrist and, apply the dabs of polish, then re-insert to grip the polisher.

Inbetween all of this, I also have to switch the machine on and off. What I'm looking for is a foot switch that I can tap once to switch on and tap again to switch the polisher off. I hope to be able to leave the polisher just switched in the on position all the time - which would make things much easier for me. I've seen some foot switches, but I'm not sure they operate in the way I want, or the ones that do, appear to be for other applications and may not be rated (electrically/amps-wise) for a power tool.

Does any have any experience of something that should work, or do you use one yourself? I think I want something that I could wire a long lead into one side to go to the wall socket, then a short lead and 3-pin female plug socket the other to accept the polisher's plug?

I'd be really grateful for any tips, pointers or generally any other words of wisdom that might help.


----------



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

We use foot switches in our work on tape slitting machines, the only ones I have come across you have to keep your foot on them all the time and I have seen one fitted with a dead man which if you push it all the way down it will switch the power off, the ones we have can be bought from RS Components 20amp so it will be able to run a polisher off http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/foot-switches/0116827/


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I would recommend moving to a Flex rotary polisher which are almost completely vibration free. Very nice machines. You'd need to wire up the foot switch yourself...just a case of wiring up for the speed and on/off..


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> I would recommend moving to a Flex rotary polisher which are almost completely vibration free. Very nice machines. You'd need to wire up the foot switch yourself...just a case of wiring up for the speed and on/off..


Thanks, but having only just bought the DAS6 Pro, I think I'd be pushing my wife's patience if I wanted to change so soon. Plus I'd like to get the knack with a DA before I risk letting myself loose with a rotary. The OneGrip has significantly reduced the vibration levels, so unless I'm using it for hours a day every day, I think I can cope for now. I'd definitely consider a rotary at some point in the future.



Steven1976 said:


> We use foot switches in our work on tape slitting machines, the only ones I have come across you have to keep your foot on them all the time and I have seen one fitted with a dead man which if you push it all the way down it will switch the power off, the ones we have can be bought from RS Components 20amp so it will be able to run a polisher off http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/foot-switches/0116827/


Thanks for this and for your pm suggestion - both really helpful, but a £116 switch is way outside my price range. I had seen that same one when I Googled foot switches but discounted it because of price.

Thanks for the suggestions though - keep em coming......please :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Spinonit said:


> I've also got a OneGrip, which is a complete lifesaver and has made polishing an absolute joy


Great news on the OneGrip and very glad to hear it has helped! :buffer:

Alan W


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

From memory I think the DAS6-Pro is less than 5 amps but I have no idea if that would reduce the price for a dead man's switch. Maybe a less safe option would be a simpe extension lead strip which has an on-off switch next to the socket


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi spinonit - we have a number of floor lamps here which use floor switches just like this one. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLACK-IN-LINE-FOOT-SWITCH-/221365353973
Not sure how weather proof this would be but you could always rig something up. 
God luck.
Cooks


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

You could try the footplate type switch for a sewing machine, that way you could even control the speed as you would with your vehicle accelerator.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

kenny wilson said:


> You could try the footplate type switch for a sewing machine, that way you could even control the speed as you would with your vehicle accelerator.


sounds intresting ...wonder if it would work well though as the "throttle" leg wouldnt be holding you up so you would need to kinda balance on one leg?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The problem I see with a foot pedal is you are going to struggle to stop the cable getting in the way. 

The cable will need to run from the ground under your foot and close to the car, up to the machine. 

You'll either end up tangled in wires or the wire rubbing off the car. 

Maybe an easier to use switch on the machine would be better?


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

There are quite a few on ebay. Some may need an extension to make a remote powered switch though.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Momentary...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item4172e6a56a

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Qual...upplies_ET&hash=item3cdc69c975#ht_5686wt_1136


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Would something like this not be suitable. It turns the power on off.

http://cpc.farnell.com/1/1/110220-socket-extension-foot-switch-1508123-brennenstuhl.html


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Instead of using your foot, how about rigging up the switch so that you can operate it with your elbow? Maybe putting the inline switch a few feet down from the DA so that it attaches to your belt, tape one of those microfibre and foam windsceen pads to it and operate it by leaning against the car. Obviously people will probably already think you're wierd because you're a detailer, so the sight of you pelvic thrusting against your car wouldn't make much difference!


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

fifer807 said:


> Would something like this not be suitable. It turns the power on off.
> 
> http://cpc.farnell.com/1/1/110220-socket-extension-foot-switch-1508123-brennenstuhl.html


I'm liking the idea of this one, as I might be able to use it under my arm - a bit like the old comms kit I used as a firefighter in breathing apparatus. This will need careful consideration, a bit also like herbiedacious suggests. Cheers :thumb:

Cheers also for all of the other brilliant suggestons. I must surely be able to work something out from these - or identify whether the switch on the machine remains the best option.

Thank you all - what an entirely brilliant community you all are :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A pleasure to be able to help out a fellow detailer!!

Keep us posted - very interested to hear what solution you arrive at. It may even be of help to others on the site.

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Any progress on this one OP? I've just taken delivery of what might be the answer to your problem:








It's a DAP900V3 and has a lockable trigger and a very accessible thumb wheel. I've only used it a couple of times but l find it to be quieter and better balanced than the Das6pro. It could well be the answer to your problem!


----------

